# Mobile again



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Our motorhoming adventures have been restricted of late because of our old boxer Ruby. Well, not any more! We've got her a buggie (AKA the Roobstermobile). She can't walk too far nowadays which really restricted what we could do whilst away. No walks or bike rides. We were away for a couple of nights earlier this week and she really took to it. It also attaches to a bike to become a trailer but I'm a bit scared she might get frightened and try and jump out at speed!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I say providing that Ruby is happy why not,well done.Like the piccy.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't you clip her onwith a harness

Take it slow whilst she gets used to it??

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a great, useful little cart.


Paul.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to hear Ruby can continue her "walks"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This post has really cheered me up. What a lovely thing to have done for  you Dog. 

As Sandra says, just introduce rides slowly on a CL or campsite field for starters.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

It also means we can take her to the pub:grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*And for dog owners - the Son of C5 .............*


----------

